# Need some advise on Lumps/Abscesses on my goat



## Seth Davidson (Apr 18, 2016)

I purchased a goat recently that has no horns.  Most of my herd has horns and they are a bit mean to her (she's the new kid in school).  After a few days she developed a lump on her cheek.  I initially thought it was cud retention or she took a horn to the face because it went away after a few days.  Now her eye is a bit swollen and she has another lump on the other cheek that ruptured last night.  The lumps have been far forward so I don't believe it is CL (not a typical CL location).  I'm going to give her some PCN today to be safe.  My question is, if the lump was a result of fighting would it rupture?  Or is this an abscess of some sort?  I know its hard to say.  She exhibits no other signs of being sick.  She is active, fat, and generally very healthy looking.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 18, 2016)

First, greetings from the front range in Colorado. Welcome to BYH. Sorry for the issue you're dealing with. Abscesses don't typically develop and then rupture over night. Was she quarantined at all before being mixed in with the herd? Did/does the seller test for CL/CAE/Johnes and did you ask to see the test results? Have you done a test to see? If the fighting did cause a bruise it could have swollen up, but I've never seen (or heard of) a bruise turn into an abscess. But if there was an abscess, and it got smacked or poked with a horn, I would imagine that could indeed break it open, cause it to rupture. If the skin is under enough internal pressure it would be like getting lanced.

If/when the lump ruptured, how long was it there before this happened? What did the abscess contents look, smell like? Did you take any pictures (before/during/after) that you could share? Have you looked/checked at any of the other typical CL abscess locations to see if anything is developing there? I have no personal experience, but others on the forum might... Hope you get it sorted out!


----------



## Seth Davidson (Apr 18, 2016)

I will try to get some pictures tonight.  She has no other lumps/abscesses in a CL location.  She has not been tested yet.  I've read a lot of folks that say the lump could be her biting her jaw but I'm not certain.  It was certainly under pressure and the lumps was very hard, like a knot.  What cam out was white. Thanks!


----------



## Seth Davidson (Apr 18, 2016)

The abscess are right where her top and bottom teeth meet on her cheek.  I just wonder if she could bit it hard enough to create an abscess.  Also we have a lot of briars and blackberry patches that they like to eat.  Maybe thorns?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 18, 2016)

I've had a goat with an abscess from a tooth and salivary gland.
If it's on the cheek or jaw I wouldn't worry too much, but you could have the pus tested for peace of mind.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 18, 2016)

I found this.

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/lump-on-jaw.29291/#post-367615

Does it look anything like that?


----------



## Seth Davidson (Apr 18, 2016)

Yes but more forward.  I'm not terribly worried about CL as she doesn't exhibit any other symptoms and this was the first to burst.  I'm just not sure what to do about her.  There are no vets in my area that work with goats so it takes a heck of a drive to get her to one.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 18, 2016)

If it has burst I would keep it flushed out with an antiseptic like chlorhexidine or something like that
Make sure the open wound doesn't get infected


----------



## Seth Davidson (Apr 19, 2016)

I cleaned it out really well last night and put some antibiotic ointment on it, gave her a shot of PCN, and drenched here with electrolytes and vitamins.  She looked a bit better this morning when I gave her a second PCN shot.  Gonna continue this routine a few days and see how she does.

BTW last night I squeezed out some more of the puss.  It was white and had little to no smell.


----------

